# Kayak vs. Canoe



## TurkeyCreek (Feb 20, 2017)

I have a small kayak that is not stable enough to stand in and i've been thinking of getting bigger one. But then i got to thinking about a canoe. Why not ?

I'd like to hear some input from y'all with more experience on this. Thanks.


----------



## 61BelAir (Feb 20, 2017)

Where and how will you use it ?   I don't usually fish rapids so I love a wide sit on top kayak.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Feb 20, 2017)

Mostly fishing ponds or lake. Some rivers(fresh and salt). Probably no fast moving rivers.


----------



## SASS249 (Feb 20, 2017)

I am partial to canoes and really do not like kayaks that much.  I find the position I can sit in on a canoe seat to just be more comfortable.  My main fishing canoe is only 11' long but is more than stable enough to stand up and flyfish out of.

Nothing against kayaks, and they are surely better for going upriver, but day to day I find canoes just fit my style better.  I do a lot of canoe camping and I can carry more with less fuss than most any kayak around.  I tend to spend 8-10 hours a day on the water when canoe camping and there is no way I can sit in a kayak that long.


----------



## S.Tanner (Feb 20, 2017)

I am partial to kayaks. There are plenty of options that are stable enough to stand in, plus there are some really nice boats that are rigged nicely for fishing. I personally have experience with Jackson Big Rig, Jackson Coosa HD, and Jackson Kilroy. All three of these are plenty stable for the average person to stand in, with the stability advantage to the Big Rig. The Kilroy is the fastest paddling of the three. The Coosa HD paddles well, is stable, and comes nocely appointed for fishing. There are also other makes that are nice boats. These just happen to be three that I have substantial seat time in. Hit me up one day and paddle mine and see what you think. (I'm in Troup county)


----------



## Bream Pole (Feb 21, 2017)

Might want to look at Jackson Tripper 12 which I own and love.  Its a hybrid.  Around $950 12' very very stable.  YouTube has a video of it where guy is pushing stability to the limits.  Kilroy is the fishing version.  Seat is amazingly comfortable.  I have back issues and can stay in it all day with zero discomfort.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Feb 21, 2017)

Ocean Kayak Big Game very stable yak you can stand up in. Upgrades over last couple years make it a comfortable ride.


----------



## Randy (Feb 21, 2017)

I use both a lot.  In fact I like the higher sides on the canoe so much that I wanted higher sides on the Predator when we designed it.  Canoes are also pound for length lighter than SOT kayaks.  I do think a SOT kayak is more versatile than a cane, but if you fish within the limits of a canoe it is a very good platform.  My favorite canoe for fishing is the Old Town Pack.  Unfortunately we don't make it anymore.  The Old Town Discovery 119 is very close though.  I stand and fish out of these canoes on the river all the time.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks for the input guys. Lots of good ideas for me to ponder.


----------



## 61BelAir (Feb 22, 2017)

There are also a lot of "hybrid" designs out now that have the best features of both.   Native Ultimate, Ascend H12,  Nucanoe, Old Town Next, etc.   

I almost bought the H12 instead of my FS128T, but I prefer the "self-bailing" sit on tops personally.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 22, 2017)

Canoes are the suburban of paddle boats.  Can carry a week's worth at once

Kayaks can organize you stuff much more effectively.


----------



## PopPop (Feb 23, 2017)

Big, stable kayaks are heavy. So consider where you will launch and how you will transport. My Predator XL is like fishing from my recliner and I like that. My guide 119 is not as comfortable but fishes great and I can launch it anywhere, though at 6'2" $ 250#, I won't stand in it.


----------



## 61BelAir (Feb 25, 2017)

After being blown all over the place today in a canoe, my arms are extremely sore from paddling and I'm wishing I'd taken the kayak out.  I'd forgotten what a big "sail" the canoe seems to be when it's windy.


----------



## mrowland96 (Feb 28, 2017)

*Nucanoe Frontier 12*

Check out the Nucanoe Frontier 12 or the Pursuit....


----------



## leoparddog (Feb 28, 2017)

61BelAir said:


> After being blown all over the place today in a canoe, my arms are extremely sore from paddling and I'm wishing I'd taken the kayak out.  I'd forgotten what a big "sail" the canoe seems to be when it's windy.



This ^^^
My first boat was a 14' canoe and on the lake the wind would blow me all over the place and if I had to paddle upwind or across it would wear me out back in the day.  My SOT kayaks have a slightly lower profile and while the wind still effects them it does so to a lesser extent.

I've also flipped more canoes on rivers than I care to count over the years.  I haven't flipped either of my Jackson kayaks yet....emphasis on yet.    Maybe I just have a canoe curse.


----------



## TecRsq (Apr 11, 2017)

mrowland96 said:


> Check out the Nucanoe Frontier 12 or the Pursuit....




Agreed and I've had a Nucanoe Frontier since 2015 and it's stability and ability to float down to 6 inches of water is incredible.

That rig has allowed me to fish in places that have never been accessible before and the ability to fish sitting or standing up is awesome.


----------

